# I want a dx. ;-)



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Anyone willing to part with their dx? I'd rather buy from rootz crew than eBay. I'm looking to use it as s a mp3 player and family camera and for kids to use for games.

I'm not OK with my kids gaming on my nexus.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bbyland (Aug 7, 2011)

kochoid said:


> Anyone willing to part with their dx? I'd rather buy from rootz crew than eBay. I'm looking to use it as s a mp3 player and family camera and for kids to use for games.
> 
> I'm not OK with my kids gaming on my nexus.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


 how much you looking to spend?

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

$100.00

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Goose306 (Sep 12, 2011)

kochoid said:


> $100.00
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


lol knew you'd be back here someday


----------



## kochoid (Jul 11, 2011)

Goose306 said:


> lol knew you'd be back here someday


Wait. What? Did I do something wrong?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

We have a classifieds subforum for stuff like this. I suggest you make a "want to buy" thread & see what you come you with.

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/386-rootz-classifieds/

Thread closed.


----------

